# Worst villager houses?



## Licorice (Jan 23, 2021)

What are some of the worst villager house interiors? Any villagers you love with terrible houses?

One of my favorite villagers is Rocco and his house is a hideous construction theme. Does he sleep on the steel beams?? There’s not even a bed.





image from nookipedia


----------



## maria110 (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't care for the boring houses.  I found Skye's and Norma's houses to be boring.  Also, all the villager starter houses are awful but I guess that's a different complaint.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

i got a few i took from the guide book, sorry if they're a bit blurry 

i really like gala but i've never had her so i might be missing something



but her house is so weird, why is there jail bars???

then there's rasher



his house is terrible inside as well as outside, i still love him though 

and finally, tabby 



her house is an actual mess, i mean seriously, why does it look like this??? 
i love how chaotic it is but it's also extremely ugly, i literally can't stop laughing everytime i see this house


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 23, 2021)

The only one I saw as terrible was Jacob's.




(not my pic)

I walked and then walked out, lol.

Actually Rory's is kind of weird. I like the initial idea but it's not my favorite.


----------



## Sander (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i really like gala but i've never had her so i might be missing something
> 
> but her house is so weird, why is there jail bars???


I always thought of those jail bars as a decor to hide the vault and gold in her house. A piggy bank.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sander said:


> I always thought of those jail bars as a decor to hide the vault and gold in her house. A piggy bank.


lol i knew i was missing something 
that actually makes a lot of sense now haha


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 23, 2021)

Chief's and Bruce's houses and that one full of trash.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 23, 2021)

Chief and Ankha are the first 2 that come to mind


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 23, 2021)

am i the only person that likes chief's house...


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i really like gala but i've never had her so i might be missing something
> View attachment 353117
> but her house is so weird, why is there jail bars???



I think it's because it's a bank vault.


----------



## Kattea (Jan 23, 2021)

I really hate Merry's bright orange kitchen, it does not suit her at all. Such a shame since the outside of her house is so pretty. I wish she was my starter preppy so that she just has the block furniture interior.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 23, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I don't care for the boring houses.  I found Skye's and Norma's houses to be boring.  Also, all the villager starter houses are awful but I guess that's a different complaint.


This.

I'm sick of the same old thing.

I remember back when I had Claude and Shep, going from their houses to Teddy's, I felt like I was in the same place.

It's like, wow. You have your log stool on a different side. :-/


----------



## misstayleigh (Jan 23, 2021)

anything the wallpaper in Bruce’s home... another cranky villager has it (one of the wolves?) and it’s an eye sore


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 23, 2021)

The penguin houses. I hate the ice set. I really wanted Hopper until I saw the inside of his house. So then I looked at cube and he had it too.  Then I noticed all penguins have that style. 

For some reason I don’t mind much villagers that have houses with garbage. I love Curt’s dump house. I wish Barolds house was more  like Curt’s. It matches him more. Roccos house it cute though


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 23, 2021)

Jacob literally lives in a landfill, it’s definitely creative, but man do I feel bad for those that have always loved that bird. Unless you made your whole island urban themed, his home clashes hard with everything else.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 23, 2021)

tbh i hate how in NH they went for more 'thematic' houses instead of giving villagers houses they could actually live in. it ruins a lot of villagers for me. i also have like three or four villagers who have houses themed like a garden, and it's super obnoxious. NH definitely has the worst interiors of absolutely any AC game


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i got a few i took from the guide book, sorry if they're a bit blurry
> 
> i really like gala but i've never had her so i might be missing something
> View attachment 353117
> ...


I agree with Rasher so hard! He was my cranky in New Leaf but that hideous house and exterior...


----------



## maria110 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> am i the only person that likes chief's house...



I love Chief's house; he's got a flea market in his house.  And Chief is so cute.  But he's got one of those more modern urban looks to the house that doesn't go with old fashioned or cottage-y islands.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 23, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> The penguin houses. I hate the ice set. I really wanted Hopper until I saw the inside of his house. So then I looked at cube and he had it too.  Then I noticed all penguins have that style.
> 
> For some reason I don’t mind much villagers that have houses with garbage. I love Curt’s dump house. I wish Barolds house was more  like Curt’s. It matches him more. Roccos house it cute though



I love Sprinkle and her ice/shell house. She's a penguin pop star princess.  <3

	Post automatically merged: Jan 23, 2021



JKDOS said:


> Chief and Ankha are the first 2 that come to mind



And I love Ankha's house.  OMGosh, I love it when she talks about doing her skin care regimen on her golden casket, lol. 

I guess I just like the weird houses.  The boring houses are much worse to me.  I do hope the villagers with weird houses have comfy beds hidden away though.  Poor villagers who don't have beds...


----------



## xara (Jan 24, 2021)

while i haven’t seen every interior, the main ones that come to mind are kid cat’s, big top’s and sprinkle’s. i love these villagers _dearly_ but their interiors are just,, something else. 

not my photos;


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 24, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> tbh i hate how in NH they went for more 'thematic' houses instead of giving villagers houses they could actually live in. it ruins a lot of villagers for me. i also have like three or four villagers who have houses themed like a garden, and it's super obnoxious. NH definitely has the worst interiors of absolutely any AC game


Not to mention there's a very limited variety of furniture, for example Merengue should have the sweets set and since it hasn't been in game since the beginning...


----------



## ``` (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm not too fond of the interior furnishings for Vladimir's house. I gifted many other furniture for Vladimir to decorate his place with, but the furniture doesn't spruce up his room...especially considering the fact that he owns the chain-link fence and the ramshackle flooring...which I personally am not a fan of.


----------



## Boccages (Jan 24, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> The only one I saw as terrible was Jacob's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Rory's house really is going nowhere. It's hard to decipher what is the theme the devs were going after. It is the ugliest house I have ever seen.


----------



## Uffe (Jan 24, 2021)

Probably not the worst, but still. I couldn't find a image to show his whole room, so I found two different ones where he was on the left and right.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 24, 2021)

I don't know about the worst houses out of all the villagers, but Butch has the worst in my island hands down. His is just an abandoned pit stop. The only cute thing about it is the two car-beds in the middle. The carpet is a messed up road and it just looks like he was abandoned as a puppy or something. I'd rather them have real homes instead of props/gags.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 24, 2021)

I hate Zucker's interior. I also don't like villagers with the trash wallpaper and flooring. Its kind of insulting, I don't know why Nintendo chose certain villagers to live in piles of trash.... maybe its a comment on society but ACNH is a fictional world where no animal deserves to live in pollution.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jan 24, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i got a few i took from the guide book, sorry if they're a bit blurry
> 
> i really like gala but i've never had her so i might be missing something
> View attachment 353117
> ...




Gala's house is a bank. Cause she is a pig so it's a piggy bank


----------



## 5pmtheme (Jan 24, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> Not to mention there's a very limited variety of furniture, for example Merengue should have the sweets set and since it hasn't been in game since the beginning...


yup! i mentioned this elsewhere, but i loved hazel's house in NL and she became one of my favourites partly because of her house. i expected something similar in NH, but because they don't have the patchwork set, they decided to give her this awful empty wooden hut with nothing but a basketball hoop, and she's gone from one of my dreamies to dropping off the list. it's really disappointing! i feel this way about a good few villagers to be honest, and it's a shame because even though i wish they would do a retrospective house re-decor for a ton of villagers, i know it'll never happen


----------



## Sander (Jan 24, 2021)

I'd say Fauna. Yes, there's a lot of worse interiors, but I think of Fauna as one of the most beloved villagers and she is definitely in my top 5.
Her interior is kind of stale and it feels empty, in my opinion it does not fit her.

I'd love for her to have an autumn or spring themed interior like Deirdre or Sylvana.


----------



## 6iixx (Jan 24, 2021)

can we all just take a second to talk about octavian's home interior, please?  and how the exterior is like.. completely unrelated.

i hate that feckin' spaceship in the middle.  i stupidly gave octavian one of the kids tents that had been in my inventory instead of another gift, and he literally replaced the spaceship in the middle of his home with a black tent.  so now it's even harder to walk around to get to anything in his home, and _heavin forbid_ that he's working on something on his workbench because he jams it into the back corner behind all the fish i've collected for him 

i know, i know.  my own complications with his home are very specific.  but his _original_ design still makes me throw my hands up in the air and go, 'wha.. why?'

i'm just going to settle on the idea that octavian's just an angry alien that's just waiting for his people to come and get him, like gulliver or something.


----------



## oak (Jan 24, 2021)

Not my picture but my best bud Gaston's house is pretty shabby. It's grown on me though, at least there's no port-a-potty lol.


Spoiler









Again not my picture but Mira's house bothers me for some reason. I had her on my island when I wanted an all rabbit island but I just didn't vibe with her or her house. I know some people really like it though cause it's different but she's suppose to be a super hero? What does a dinosaur themed play have to do with her? 


Spoiler


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 24, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> yup! i mentioned this elsewhere, but i loved hazel's house in NL and she became one of my favourites partly because of her house. i expected something similar in NH, but because they don't have the patchwork set, they decided to give her this awful empty wooden hut with nothing but a basketball hoop, and she's gone from one of my dreamies to dropping off the list. it's really disappointing! i feel this way about a good few villagers to be honest, and it's a shame because even though i wish they would do a retrospective house re-decor for a ton of villagers, i know it'll never happen


At least let us decorate their houses like in HHD


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm just going from what villagers I have actually had on my island...

I would say Zucker's is pretty weird... I really don't like it. 
I also don't enjoy the house that Butch has. I used to have him on my island when I first started, and I really couldn't stand his house. I felt like he deserved better.


----------



## Silkfawn (Jan 24, 2021)

Not a fan of Kid Cat's house, but he's precious so I can overlook the ugly interior


----------



## Plum Pudding (Jan 24, 2021)

Chief is my favourite villager, I've had him in all of my AC games, I was a bit gutted when I saw his house in NH.  I got him without even checking what his house looked like.  But I will still keep him forever and I decorated his yard with arts supplies.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 24, 2021)

Charlise has a horrendous house.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Jan 24, 2021)

Just going on the villagers I’ve had, poor Vesta is living in a laundry (I guess).  She doesn’t even have a bed.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 24, 2021)

oak said:


> Again not my picture but Mira's house bothers me for some reason. I had her on my island when I wanted an all rabbit island but I just didn't vibe with her or her house. I know some people really like it though cause it's different but she's suppose to be a super hero? What does a dinosaur themed play have to do with her?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This. I was about to drop in here and point out that I've mentioned on numerous threads that I can't stand Mira's house. I don't fully understand what's going on there, and that's probably what's bothering me.


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 24, 2021)

Adding Hazel to the list (not my screenshot)


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jan 24, 2021)

I like the idea of themes for the houses, I just think they weren’t executed very well. The houses are just too small for it and I’m sure they had to be careful about how many objects they can use. I’m sure if they had more creative freedom with them they would look great, but they just aren’t. So my answer would be all of them because they all kind of disappoint me tbh except for Luckys  house his house is great.


----------



## moth (Jan 24, 2021)

I have mixed feelings about Flora's house;



Spoiler








(pic from nookipedia)


The plastic flamingo party is pretty cute but like... it's not a house! lol


----------



## piske (Jan 24, 2021)

6iixx said:


> can we all just take a second to talk about octavian's home interior, please?  and how the exterior is like.. completely unrelated.
> 
> i hate that feckin' spaceship in the middle.  i stupidly gave octavian one of the kids tents that had been in my inventory instead of another gift, and he literally replaced the spaceship in the middle of his home with a black tent.  so now it's even harder to walk around to get to anything in his home, and _heavin forbid_ that he's working on something on his workbench because he jams it into the back corner behind all the fish i've collected for him
> 
> ...



Hahaha I have Octavian too and the first time I entered his house I was dumbfounded. I highly enjoy the angry alien theory


----------



## tajikey (Jan 24, 2021)

oak said:


> Not my picture but my best bud Gaston's house is pretty shabby. It's grown on me though, at least there's no port-a-potty lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mira wants to be an actress, and that is her stage. I really like it.


----------



## oak (Jan 24, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Mira wants to be an actress, and that is her stage. I really like it.


Fair enough, that's a sweet way of looking at it. The dinosaurs still throw me off though.


----------



## Opal (Jan 25, 2021)

Tbh I like all of these villager houses since they're unique. The ones with normal bedroom furniture are boring.


----------



## Scrafty (Jan 25, 2021)

Keaton  

I love his beach theme in New Leaf but he lives in a parking lot in NH


----------



## Jaco (Jan 25, 2021)

Boyd's house is a complete mess.


----------



## Wookaru (Jan 25, 2021)

I had Buzz as a villager for a month or two and wasn't very fond of the interior of his house. Kinda has that racetrack vibe which doesn't do a whole lot for me personally, though it might be someone else's treasure.






I'm not super crazy about Sherb's interior either, though I love him too much to let that bother me. Think he has dirt flooring and now has a few bugs displayed from gifts.  Oops.


----------



## My77rh (Jan 25, 2021)

Licorice said:


> What are some of the worst villager house interiors? Any villagers you love with terrible houses?
> 
> One of my favorite villagers is Rocco and his house is a hideous construction theme. Does he sleep on the steel beams?? There’s not even a bed.
> 
> ...


I think its a charming house. It looks really cool


----------



## Etown20 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wookaru said:


> I had Buzz as a villager for a month or two and wasn't very fond of the interior of his house. Kinda has that racetrack vibe which doesn't do a whole lot for me personally, though it might be someone else's treasure.
> 
> View attachment 353304
> 
> ...



I had Buzz for a while and I had read it's supposed to be a rest stop. I did like the mountain wallpaper though, I think that was a nice touch for an eagle villager. 

Sherb's normal interior is purple and blue but if he was one of your first 5 villagers he has the cabin starter house. (link)


----------



## Wookaru (Jan 25, 2021)

I had no idea Sherb's place looks like that! Yup Sherb has the cabin starter house interior on my island. I might try and switch him out at some point but I haven't wanted to let him go. 

Maybe next time he asks I'll send him off and pretend it was just a vacation when I find him again.  Knowing me I'll get the purple/blue version and miss his cabin setup lol.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jan 25, 2021)

Honestly, the houses were a lot more creative in New Leaf, and prettier. But, to answer your question.. I'm not keen on Flora's house, Mira's is also uninspired, that's all that comes to mind.


----------



## VexTheHex (Jan 25, 2021)

The literal trash homes and parking lot homes have to be the worse. But there are quite a bit that are awful.


----------



## Tiffany (Jan 25, 2021)

Merry, I hate her house. the outside is pretty but the inside is terrible, her diy starter house looks so much better. this house doesn't fit her at all. the wallpaper/flooring are hideous. i hate the mixed furniture, the green just doesn't fit with the rest. i really wish they would add something so we can fix ugly interiors like this(i would be happy if we could just get them to change the wallpaper/flooring). fyi this is not my pic i got it from google


----------



## SirOctopie (Jan 25, 2021)

Flora comes to mind for me. She used to have a cute pink themed house, but in NH they made it boring and just stuck a bunch of lawn flamingos around a watering hole. *claps* Wow, good job, Nintendo. Very creative...
Here is her NH house:



Compared to her house in NL:




Others that come to mind are Zucker, Klaus, Julia, and Ankha. Jacob's house probably looks the worst, but it isn't too far from his NL house (his gamecube house is gorgeous though).

I feel like because there's a limited amount of furniture in the game, some of these houses lack a lot of the charm and personality they used to have. :/ They really did some of these villagers dirty.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jan 25, 2021)

Biskit ):: he was one of my bffs in NL and I was so excited to have him on my town but his interior literally had me not caring whether he moved out or not, and he did. I get it and it's cute and all, but I want my pal to come home to a nice house with a bed and walls lmao. If Nintendo could design 2 home options for the villagers and randomly assign one on move-in, that (to me) would be the coolest and best option until we can change their interiors ourselves, I think.


pic from acfandom wiki


----------



## IndiaHawker (Jan 26, 2021)

Hope I’m not jumping off topic too much - but what’s the general consensus on people expecting/hoping for the ability to design their interiors ourselves in some future update? I would love this...


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm probably in the minority but I love villagers with random houses that don't look like conventional bedrooms with a bed and dresser and whatnot. I also really like the look of cardboard boxes lying around so the more the better  Also, the Flora interior example posted above looks hilarious to me and I'd enjoy visiting her with all her flamingo friends. I love it when villagers have "outdoor homes" because I rarely use Sahara wallpapers/flooring in my own home so it's a nice treat to see them in others. For example, Rolf's house is so chill every time I visit my friend's Rolf I like to just sit and pretend I'm camping.









Croque's house is also super neat but I'm always blown away by the autumn wall and flooring combo. But this thread isn't about interiors I like... I just wanted to give some love to the non-conventional types. Here's an interior that's pretty hideous to me imo:




But in general interiors don't really matter at all to me. I still have my first 5 villagers with their ugly starter houses and I haven't had the urge to fix them or switch them out because of it. 

all pictures not mine, found on google.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 26, 2021)

i really don't like rolf's whole camping inside thing. it just looks so ugly.


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 26, 2021)

Poor Curt is homeless inside his own home.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 26, 2021)

I don’t really like Lucky’s house. It makes sense for him and everything, but I just feel it could have been executed better or something.


----------



## loveclove (Jan 26, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> The only one I saw as terrible was Jacob's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now I'm intrigued, what Rory's house is supposed to be?! I don't follow


----------



## Kristenn (Jan 26, 2021)

My least favorite on my island is Mira's house..... I really like houses that actually make sense that they live in them. I miss in wild world how you could change their wallpaper and flooring if you gift it to them.... and they'd change out their furniture.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jan 26, 2021)

@loveclove 
He's just living in the mangroves but then his little kiddie pool and porta potty is like nooo.

I would rather his home be full on outside environment than here's strange props on the beach for the lion, lol.


----------



## Feunard (Jan 27, 2021)

I hate Buzz’s house as it’s just a parking lot. I don’t like any of the houses that don’t actually look as real houses. I know some of them are creative and fit the villagers they’re created for, but I just don’t like them because I think of villagers more as civilised animals than wild beasts lol.


----------



## loveclove (Jan 27, 2021)

Pyoopi said:


> @loveclove
> He's just living in the mangroves but then his little kiddie pool and porta potty is like nooo.
> 
> I would rather his home be full on outside environment than here's strange props on the beach for the lion, lol.


His is the worst house I've seen so far, for sure lol at least the garbage ones make sense and stick to the theme


----------



## Hsn97 (Jan 27, 2021)

Eunice. I love him so much, he’s adorable. But his house is literally a launderette.


----------



## moonlights (Jan 27, 2021)

I hate Bruce's house. one thing I do miss from NL is the villager's interiors, so many were downgraded in NH and are just barren with no personality.


----------



## Pintuition (Jan 27, 2021)

As much as I love Raymond, his house kind of bugs me. As someone whose philosophy is "work to live, not live to work" I really hate that poor Ray's house is an office with nowhere to relax/sleep. I play AC to get away from work, not get reminded of it. Initially I thought the gimmick was cute but the longer I have him the more I dislike his home.

My absolute favorite Cranky, Vladimir, also has a weird house. It's like a little construction site. It doesn't really feel like it matches him at all. I think the crankies tend to have weird houses in general- Chief's house on my other island is similar. Urban homes would be SO cool but this feels like less cool graffiti art walk up apartment and more like sleeping under a bridge. I just want them to have little older man retirement homes with a nice comfy sofa and bed! Especially since they both tend to spend a lot of time indoors. I'm not a fan of the more outdoor style homes, we have enough outdoor space to decorate! 

Worst house of all time?! GRAHAM! My friend has him and he has like a hackers paradise, complete with a stalker shrine to Francine and Chrissy over his door. The set up absolutely creeps me out. Because of that I don't think I could ever have him on my island.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 27, 2021)

Idk if it's the house itself or because I hate the villager, but Barold's... Looks like he's a stalker with that wallpaper.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

Mu~ said:


> Idk if it's the house itself or because I hate the villager, but Barold's... Looks like he's a stalker with that wallpaper.


haha i thought the exact same thing but was too scared to say it tbh


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 27, 2021)

Tiffany said:


> Merry, I hate her house. the outside is pretty but the inside is terrible, her diy starter house looks so much better. this house doesn't fit her at all. the wallpaper/flooring are hideous. i hate the mixed furniture, the green just doesn't fit with the rest. i really wish they would add something so we can fix ugly interiors like this(i would be happy if we could just get them to change the wallpaper/flooring). fyi this is not my pic i got it from googleView attachment 353345



Looks a lot like a farm house


----------



## mnk907 (Jan 27, 2021)

moonlights said:


> I hate Bruce's house. one thing I do miss from NL is the villager's interiors, so many were downgraded in NH and are just barren with no personality.


Bruce is actually one of the few whose house stayed largely the same from NL to NH.

But still, I agree with you in general.  It's all because NH decided to focus more on outdoor furniture than indoor, so a lot of villagers ended up with weird outdoor themes, and many of the ones that still have normal homes feel samey due to lack of variety.

And sadly I bet even if a big furniture update comes in, I doubt they'll go back and change any of the house interiors.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Jan 27, 2021)

I actually really like Barold's wallpaper... while I was still playing NH, I got this wallpaper (from Saharah, I think?) and I thought it was one of the best things in the game. I loved that it was animated.

Aside from that, though, I find that the vast majority of NH villager homes are inferior to their NL homes. The lack of furniture variety in NH is all the more painfully apparent when you put the villagers' houses from both games side-by-side in comparison. The NH homes end up looking empty and cold. I agree with a lot of people about Flora's house looking particularly horrible, especially in comparison to her NL home. All the fun and personality is gone. There's nothing in her NH home to demonstrate that she's a peppy, or even that she has any interests or personality at all. She's apparently just a real-life flamingo now. They did that to a lot of other animals, too. Penguins had all their stuff replaced with ice furniture, and the pandas have houses furnished entirely with bamboo. It's so weird.

Another thing that baffles me are all the villagers who were randomly given trash homes and parking lot homes. I have to take a moment to complain about one of my favorite villagers, Keaton. He had an awesome and adorable beach house in NL, and now in NH he was given a parking lot for no reason... when they could have easily kept his beach house. They didn't even give him a beach-themed parking lot. It would have been so easy. Instead, they randomly gave beach houses to OTHER villagers, like Canberra, who never had a beach theme before. Why? I just don't get it.


----------



## marea (Jan 28, 2021)

I am appalled at chief's house and his life choices! Now i cant have a faux fox anymore. It is not the worst though. It is also funny how Marshal has his table against the couch and you cant access it. It is as if he doesnt want guests to sit and hang around, not very welcoming of him lol.


----------



## Bilaz (Jan 28, 2021)

Wookaru said:


> I had no idea Sherb's place looks like that! Yup Sherb has the cabin starter house interior on my island. I might try and switch him out at some point but I haven't wanted to let him go.
> 
> Maybe next time he asks I'll send him off and pretend it was just a vacation when I find him again.  Knowing me I'll get the purple/blue version and miss his cabin setup lol.


I could hold him on my second island if you want  ^^


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 28, 2021)

Did anyone mention Billy yet? I just moved him to my island via Amiibo to kick out another villager...thought i'd give him a try because I need a Jock and his color scheme quite fit my island aethestics...

Hmm possibly one of the worst house interiors i've ever seen lol. I think i will kick him out in a short while because I hate his house interior so much. 

Not my pic; from acnh wiki:


----------



## Snek (Jan 28, 2021)

I hate how the sweets series was removed and poor Merengue now just has a blender and a soft serve lamp. A severe downgrade from her NL house. I know her whole theme is sweet cafe but even the desserts shelf is absent so even that theme is iffy.


----------



## oranje (Jan 28, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Did anyone mention Billy yet? I just moved him to my island via Amiibo to kick out another villager...thought i'd give him a try because I need a Jock and his color scheme quite fit my island aethestics...
> 
> Hmm possibly one of the worst house interiors i've ever seen lol. I think i will kick him out in a short while because I hate his house interior so much.



From the picture, it looks like he snuck into a library and has been secretly living in the stacks ever since. I kinda like it.


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 28, 2021)

Snek said:


> I hate how the sweets series was removed and poor Merengue now just has a blender and a soft serve lamp. A severe downgrade from her NL house. I know her whole theme is sweet cafe but even the desserts shelf is absent so even that theme is iffy.


Totally agree, and Mira was supposed to have the astro set instead of whatever theme her house has.


----------



## Gaby (Jan 28, 2021)

EDIT: Just realized we’re talking about interiors lol. Sorry. But still... mind if I leave this up? Gotta rant about it somewhere... 

This isn’t necessarily the “worst” but it does show a lack of creativity on the part of the designers. Can you notice a difference?





One is Kiki’s house and the other is Rudy’s. It blows my mind that the ONLY thing they thought of changing was the type of roof. Was it really impossible to give them different house exteriors?? I’ve seen other house exteriors that are also basically the same for two or more villagers. I see a lot of really cool colors, designs, etc., for a lot of villager houses- designs that don’t repeat. So I’m left wondering why for some villagers they just didn’t feel the need or had the time to make them different.

It’s annoying.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jan 28, 2021)

I think the only one that has disappointed me was Cole's


----------



## RoxasFan25 (Feb 2, 2021)

For me its Beau's home. It really triggers me when his home is an outdoors theme yet its inside the home. Logic!


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 2, 2021)

I have Eugene and Cleo on my island and both houses are decorated like offices. It's so boring and I feel like it doesn't go with they're personalities at all.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 2, 2021)

There are probably villager houses I dislike more then these two but out of the ones I've had then it would be Beau and Raymonds. I like the outdoors but wouldn't want to live somewhere themed like a camping area (Beau) or live somewhere that was themed around the workplace (Raymond), their homes such don't seem cosy or homely.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 2, 2021)

Coco deserves better. She's expected to sleep on some straw with a cave-man style interior? I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 2, 2021)

Butch without a doubt. For my island at least. Poor dog was just abandoned on the roadside. This is what his home looks like in NL. I like my villagers having actual homes that I can see them living in and not gags.



			https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/animalcrossing/images/9/90/Butch%27s_home.jpg/revision/latest/scale-to-width-down/250?cb=20150813194956


----------

